# Que se puede hacer con dos bocinas de 3w/8ohms



## electronicman (Abr 16, 2006)

me encontre con un par de bocinas de radio grabadora y me pregunte que puedo hacer con ellas alguien me podria dar ideas (con el esquema (si va a ser un circuito) si no es mucha molestia)


----------



## Fierros (Abr 16, 2006)

hola mira.. lo que podes hacer 
1: hacerte un amplificador para esos parlantes...
2: sino unas cajitas para esos parlantes y te podes hacer una radio ... tendes?
3: unos mini parlantitos para la pc..
etc.. muchas cosas..
Salu2


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 20, 2007)

Puedes poner un pequeño amplificador íntegrado que esté alimentado por 4,5 v o 6 v y hacerle un pequeño recinto y hacer un amplificador para tu mp3 portátil.

Si son altavoces de minicadena, probablemente tendrán una gran sensibilidad y una gran eficiencia para ubicarlos con una pequeña pila y tener un buen volumen.
http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota53.htm

Como verás, aquí la gente solo quiere centenares de wats, o miles, da igual como, pero siempre quieren cosas graaaandes y fueeertes y a la vez inútiles, y quiero pensar que es para compensar otras carencias personales , sin ofender eh

Un buen diseño constaria de una caja hecha artísticamente, como por ejemplo la caja de un antiguo radio, así con sus curvas, lacada en nogal americano, con su reja de tela típica, y los parlantes ubicados en sus extremos, en el cual en su frontal se ubica un par de rcas hembra de chasis, o un jack hembra chasis,  y un potenciometro con interruptor, para darle volúmen.

Todo depende de lo que tu imaginación pueda dar de si.


----------



## Gabf (Mar 22, 2007)

proximamente voy a postear un mini bafle para un parlante de esas caracteristicas  

esta muy bueno y queda lindo  
la verdad no lo calcule ni nada pero esteticamente queda bueno ademas que no tiene tapa trasera lo usaria principalmente como "de prueba" bueno la cuestion es que ya van a tener fotos


----------

